# Anyone take this??? CoQ10



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/coenzyme-q10/NS_patient-coenzymeq10/DSECTION=evidence

Seems like a good supplement to take.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/coenzyme-q10/NS_patient-coenzymeq10/DSECTION=evidence
> 
> Seems like a good supplement to take.
> Any thoughts?


If I had to give up all my supplements but one, I would keep the CoQ10! I have taken it for many many years. I swear by it.

Supports the immune system big time and plays a huge role in muscle health. And of course our hearts are one of our most useful muscles!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I also take CoQ10. But I also have to take a statin and statins deplete CoQ10 from the body so that was primary reason I started taking it.

Just out of curiosity, for those who take it how much do you take? I am taking 200 mg daily.


----------



## misha28 (May 10, 2011)

I agree! I've been thinking of taking it lately, so will probably start soon. Also, though I have no heart problems, I figure since hypothyroidism is a metabolic disease, maybe improving the cells' metabolism will help? I don't know, but I'm going to give it a try too. I read somewhere that hypothyroidism causes much less oxygen to reach the cells of your body (due to effecting circulation) so they don't function as well. Though I don't really know if that's true.

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA400021


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

misha28 said:


> I agree! I've been thinking of taking it lately, so will probably start soon. Also, though I have no heart problems, I figure since hypothyroidism is a metabolic disease, maybe improving the cells' metabolism will help? I don't know, but I'm going to give it a try too. I read somewhere that hypothyroidism causes much less oxygen to reach the cells of your body (due to effecting circulation) so they don't function as well. Though I don't really know if that's true.
> 
> http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA400021


I have been taking CoQ10 for years and years. It happens to be one of my most important supplements. Good stuff!


----------

